# CTA  run-off (femoral to foot)?



## chembree (Apr 2, 2012)

One of my doctors sent me this email this morning...

_"What is the correct CPT code and is the run-off (femoral to foot) included in this code and if not is there a separate code for the run-off?  What is the complete description for the CPT code or codes?  We will be performing CTAs with run-off iliac to toes."_

I have an answer to this but I want to make sure that I am correct that although the imaging goes to the foot it is all reported as 75635. Does anyone have any resources or good explanations that I can use for my response? 

This is what I have typed so far but I feel I need a better explanation...

The correct code for the procedure would be:

75635- Computed tomographic angiography, abdominal aorta and bilateral iliofemoral lower extremity runoff, with contrast material(s), including noncontrast images, if performed, and image postprocessing

►(Do not report 75635 in conjunction with 72191,73706, 74174 -74175) ◄

72191 CTA, Pelvis
73706 CTA, Lower Extremity
74174 CTA, Abdomen and Pelvis
74175 CTA, Abdomen

This code contains instructions to not report it with the above codes so this would be the only code reportable for this exam.


----------



## donnajrichmond (Apr 2, 2012)

Is he also imaging the aorta?  He asked only about the legs. 
If all he is doing is the legs, then you would code 73706 (x 2 if both are ordered and medically necessary, x 1 if one was comparison or just because it was there)


----------

